# Mountain Lion Problem?



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

I loaded REW 5.0 with no problems with Lion, but after upgrading to Mountain Lion it won't load.

I get the following error:

_"RoomEQWizardV5" is damaged and can't be opened. You should move it to the Trash.​_
I re-downloaded it numerous times, but get the same error.

Thoughts?


----------



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok. I figured it out.

Mountain Lion has a new "Gatekeeper" app that is causing the problem. The error message threw me, since it seem like the file was damaged. It is simply that the Gatekeeper is keeping the program from loading unless it's from the app store or "identified developers".

There is an easy fix. Go to the system preferences, then security & privacy, then under the general tab change the "allow apps download" to "anywhere".


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for that, pretty misleading message. I'll add a link to this thread in the REW Information Index sticky.


----------



## pmiechi (Mar 20, 2009)

I had to install a java update an REW runs good as always.

MacBookPro 13" with OSX 10.8

Pablo


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

This is a cool fix (in that it works) but makes me a little nervous. I mean, this check point is in the MacOS to help prevent malicious code from running.... 

It would be nice to be able to alter this setting just for a specific app like REW, that we know is safe. But leave the protection in place for other stuff.

After some exploring, I found that there is a workaround for the security issue: Once you have started it up successfully, you can re-engage the Mac OS level gatekeeper. It "remembers" that REW is okay, and doesn't cause further headaches.

The interesting thing: MOST unsigned apps, just make you right mouse click and accept a warning, in order to bypass the gatekeeper. Strange (but not fatal) that REW doesn't....and I'm glad the system remembers the app is okay, and lets me re-engage the gatekeeper. (Trust me, you don't want to know what kind of garbage other people "accidentally" execute on my computer...which was fatal back in the Windows days. Now it's just messy and annoying but seldom fatal!)


----------

